# Programm mit C++ öffnen



## JeyB (17. September 2007)

Hi leute,

bin noch anfänger in dem gebiet c++ und habe bisher die grundlagen gelernt.
Mich würde interessieren wie ich ein Programm, z.B. "mspaint.exe" öffnen kann.
In VBS geht das ja Shell.
Aber wie geht das ganze in C++? Hab auch schon gegoogelt, jedoch nichts gefunden was mir weiterhelfen könnte.
Wäre nett wenn mir jemand helfen könnte.

jeyb


----------



## Imod (17. September 2007)

hier ein altes Thema von mir:

Man kann Websiten so wie Programme öffnen.

Einfach mal durchlesen:

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/c-c/287520-website-ueber-c-oeffnen.html


----------



## JeyB (17. September 2007)

Danke für die schnelle antwort...
werde den link gleich mal verfolgen

gruß
jeyb


----------



## enigma86 (17. September 2007)

ShellExecute(); benutzt du dafür.

Beispiel:

```
ShellExecute(NULL, "open", "http://www.google.de", NULL, NULL, SW_SHOW);
```


----------

